
Amazfit Pace is an affordable GPS running watch with heart rate tracking - ValentineC
http://www.wareable.com/amazfit/amazfit-pace-specs-price-release-date-555
======
netzkobold
Available via
[https://www.amazfit.com/shop/pace](https://www.amazfit.com/shop/pace) at just
$129

